# Fire Red Cherry shrimplets..



## Nathaniel Whiteside (20 Apr 2012)

Anyone interested in some of these if I was to sell on forum?
They are only small yet, and not grade able but have come from Fire Red Parents.

Se pic below;






 Deepest apologies for iPhone camera   

Would £2 a pop be unreasonable? 

Regards


----------



## rolexbene (20 Apr 2012)

I'll take some of you if the postage is reasonable


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (20 Apr 2012)

Hey rolex,

Thanks for the Eleocharis, all planted up looking well.

Yeah I wouldn't know how much postage will be yet, Will need to get some small poly boxes off the bay possibly?
Bear with me and I will try look into it 

Regards


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (20 Apr 2012)

By the way, the red in the photo is a true resemblance of her! She is a fantastic shade dont you think?


----------



## Sentral (21 Apr 2012)

Very nice, good colour in the offspring. Is that fluval stratum you're using?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (21 Apr 2012)

Sentral said:
			
		

> Very nice, good colour in the offspring. Is that fluval stratum you're using?



Hello, 
Thanks very much, No sir that is Ebi Gold Shrimpsoil. Apparently the best for shrimp keeping 

Regards


----------



## rolexbene (21 Apr 2012)

Well the shrimp I bought of ebay recently came in a fish bag in a cardboard box with shredded newspaper around, via first class, any they were all fine, no casualties. Yes shrimp looks amazing compared to my RCS, so does this mean all the young should be as good quality??? I am going to pick up some Caridina Simoni Simoni on Tuesday, can't wait!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (21 Apr 2012)

Thanks for that Rolex,
well the offspring are showing a vivid red colour already so most of them should attain a high colouring.

Regards


----------



## basil (21 Apr 2012)

I'll try some please - pm sent


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (21 Apr 2012)

basil said:
			
		

> I'll try some please - pm sent




Hey basil,
I havent received any pm off of you ?
Please could you send it again?

I think the numbers available will be at least 30 everyone.


----------



## basil (21 Apr 2012)

resent - thanks.


----------



## logi-cat (21 Apr 2012)

hi, where did you get the ebi shrimp soil from?


----------



## Iain Sutherland (21 Apr 2012)

hey whitey, would love some now but need to get my crs sorted first.  Dibs on the next batch mate


----------



## Sentral (21 Apr 2012)

Freshwatershrimp.co.uk sell ebi gold, very overpriced though! Shame the uk is so far behind when it comes to shrimp!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (21 Apr 2012)

Hey,

Ive bought from 2 places in the past,

I belive aquamoos.com (its german but a bit o clicking about and youll get there!)
Or more recently aquatic-plant-enthusiasts stock it on ebay at a better rate.

Works out about £26 (5kg) delivered from aquamoos.com (Germany)
Or about £25 from ebay.

If you need a larger amount, go aquamoos, because once the shipping costs are out the way its a lot cheaper! 
Hope this makes sense


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (21 Apr 2012)

easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> hey whitey, would love some now but need to get my crs sorted first.  Dibs on the next batch mate



Hey iain,

I know i had a couple spare for you, 
Will hold them and will sort You some next time! 
no worrys bud


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (21 Apr 2012)

Did you receive my PM basil? 

Regards


----------



## Viv (21 Apr 2012)

I'd be interested in 10 either this time or next 

Viv


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (21 Apr 2012)

Hey all, 

Thanks for your interest, but i have now received payment for all 30
Shrimps from basil.
I initially only opened to find out if anyone was interested,
 so next time I will know! 

Will post when more available,


----------



## basil (21 Apr 2012)

Many thanks whitey - well chuffed to have found these!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (21 Apr 2012)

Thank you basil, 
Just don't go flooding forum with them  haha


----------



## basil (21 Apr 2012)

Whitey89 said:
			
		

> Thank you basil,
> Just don't go flooding forum with them  haha



These guys have a big tank to fill and populate before I even think about being overcrowded and needing to sell on. Looking forward to getting them, but now need another tank to house my  yellows that we're having the fire red tank... Doh!!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (21 Apr 2012)

basil said:
			
		

> Whitey89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha! I was joking,

I went to LFS today, and apparently they cant get hold of many shrimp.
Everywhere is out of stock! National shrimp shortage? 

They said the shrimp that they can normally get cheap have gone up to stupid amounts business rate now. 
So them RCS could be worth a mint 
Regards


----------



## basil (21 Apr 2012)

See you have a CRS in the backdrop of the picture too. Are yours breeding? Took me over a year to figure firstly how to get them to breed and then another year how to get the shrimplets to survive!!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (21 Apr 2012)

Yeah, I recently had them breed. But cant see any surviving shrimplets.
Possibly hiding in the moss? but more likely not survived Yeah its hard ha 

Thinking of selling up all of them and getting black tigers, as my water is exceptionally hard (swaledale, North Yorkshire !) as the water runs through limestone.

TDS out of tap is around 300. Think GH is 11-12.

Regards


----------



## darthpaul (21 Apr 2012)

Just to add I would be interested in some of these to!


----------

